# Do you park next to other BMWs?



## Nightmare5336 (Sep 6, 2009)

its funny my dad is a season ticket holder of the philadelphia phillies, we have 3 tickets that comes with a parking pass. we sometimes take my brothers car. and there was a few bimmers in a row and an empty spot and my brother parked there, and we tailgated with all the people who had bimmers, it was a really cool conversation and little by little we had our own little bimmer fest in the phillies out. and in worked out good cause one day my brother had a flat, and forgot his jack, and some one lended us one


----------



## 136881 (Nov 12, 2008)

Nightmare5336 said:


> its funny my dad is a season ticket holder of the philadelphia phillies, we have 3 tickets that comes with a parking pass. we sometimes take my brothers car. and there was a few bimmers in a row and an empty spot and my brother parked there, and we tailgated with all the people who had bimmers, it was a really cool conversation and little by little we had our own little bimmer fest in the phillies out. and in worked out good cause one day my brother had a flat, and forgot his jack, and some one lended us one


GO PHILLIES! lets go tailgating this year!


----------



## javablack (Mar 23, 2010)

i park far away, so i can avoid door dings


----------



## cmybimmer (Sep 16, 2008)

When I went to Walmart, a tastefully modded volvo s80 parked ishly next to me. Looked pretty nice too

I was parked wayyyyy in the back too.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

I drive an e30, other BMW owners look down upon me


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

yeah when i go to the mall i usually park far from the enterance. if i do see a bimmer or benz i try and park next to it. my gf hates to walk, i tell her at least you're getting some exercise. but she usually doesnt go with me as she likes to stay at home, and i'm not putting her baby's seat on my leather. sounds like this is going to work out eh? 

but yeah, i try and not get parking lot dings on my E38. although the doors and body panels are quite heavy and dont dent easily, so thats a plus if it does get hit with another door.


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

I try to park where there is a curb on the right so no one can park on my right. If someone parks on my left there may be no one in their passenger seat.


----------



## cmybimmer (Sep 16, 2008)

Ryan... said:


> I drive an e30, other BMW owners look down upon me


What is this nonsense you speak of?? :slap: They just dont want your car to steal all the attention by parking next to you. Duhh 

:angel:


----------



## SC4ME (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm another one who always parks in the boonies. I have two minor dings on my driver's side rear door, due to my daughter getting in and out of the wife's car in the garage. 

I pointed it out to her and she knows never to let it happen again. In fact, now she helps me out looking for good spots to park in!! :thumbup:


----------



## stelb03l (Mar 6, 2007)

I try to park out in the boonies also. When I see another BMW parked I too try to park next to the car, usally trying to check out the ride. I feel for those who park way out in the lot and then some jerk parks his beater next to them on purpose. H8ters is what I call those.


----------



## Boing745 (Jun 27, 2009)

if its a nice bmw ill park next to them. If its a lot nicer than mine maybe not. lol


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

No I am afraid they will dent my truck :rofl:


----------



## thr33dviz (Apr 26, 2010)

I tend to park near other Bimmers. must be a subconscious thing always have been that way. I do see a slight change in newer owners( at least here where I live) not giving the little wave or head bob.I did get a wave today though from a driver in an E30.Was kinda nice.


----------

